# Your favorite classically influenced pop music?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I like some baroque pop, and that early song, Lover's Concerto by the Toys.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Procol Harum, Moody Blues, The Zombies, The Kinks, and Love for starters.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

regenmusic said:


> I like some baroque pop, and that early song, Lover's Concerto by the Toys.


_Eleanor Rigby_, of course. This triggered The Left Banke's _Pretty Ballerina_, I do believe. Interesting how successful artist/song A will trigger artist/song B, trying to quickly follow up and share the spotlight. The Toys' hit with _Lover's Concerto_ triggered The Supremes' _I Hear a Symphony_; The Undisputed Truth's fabulous song _Smiling Faces_ gave us the O'Jays' _Backstabbers_. And so it goes. But maybe it can be attributed to the Zeitgeist!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Classical Gas by Mason Williams, The Beatles, ELP, The Who's Overture to Tommy.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone remember Hooked on Classics? It was basically classical pieces with a bass, drums, and a clap track. Those were fun. Of course, A Fifth of Beethoven was also fun back when I still had disco boots. 

Jethro Tull's Bouree was mentioned. That's very cool also. Along with Paul Simon's American Tune, based on the Passion Hymn/Hassler pop song. 

On the flip side, one song I wish I never heard was Tonight We Love by Tony Martin, based on Tchaikovsky's 1st piano concerto. I can't imagine some guy singing it to his intended without having her break out into laughter.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Procol Harum A Whiter Shade of Pale.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2017)

Emerson, Lake, and Palmer, though they are hardly a "pop" band!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Billy Joel, "This Night." The chorus is based on a melody by Beethoven, from the second movement of the Pathetique sonata.

Thanks to this song, I often find myself singing "this night can last forever" when I listen to the Pathetique sonata! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Never Gonna Fall in Love Again, Rachmaninov Second Symphony. Eric Carmen.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Lady Lynda Beach Boys, Bach-Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't You Know based on Musetta's Waltz, Puccini La Boheme


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

No Other Love based on Chopin's Étude no. 3 in E. Music from another more innocent time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach will never be the same again!! Everything's Gonna Be Alright; Bach's Orchestral Suite No. 3 "Air on the G String" (my favorite string).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Queen It's a Hardlife; Vesti la Giubba, Leoncavallo, Pagliacci


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Russians, Sting. Prokofiev Lt. Kijé.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The Left Banke and Sagittarius to add more.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Showing my age:

B Bumble and the Stingers Nut Rocker based on Tchaikovsky's "March of the Toy Soldiers", from his ballet The Nutcracker.

Alan Sherman Hello Muddah, Hello Fadduh set to the tune of Amilcare Ponchielli's "Dance of the Hours".


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Most of these I don't like (of the ones mentioned, I like Procol Harum's A whiter shade of pale, Paul Simon's American tune, and Sting's Russians).

This on the other hand was far better than I expected:

_17-Year-Old Guitar Prodigy Shreds Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata (3rd Movement)_:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The broadway musical and later film Kismet was about 95% Borodin and gave us classics like _And This is My Beloved;Stranger in Paradise; Baubles, Bangles and Beads _ and many more great songs that fall into place when you hear that wonderful score.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Emerson, Lake, and Palmer, though they are hardly a "pop" band!


I agree. Although they did touch on POPish songs from time to time, the vast majority of their output is not POP.

I listen to a lot of prog, most, if not all of it is influenced by classical of various eras. But none of it could be considered POP.

A lot of the stuff I listen to in the prog realm, can barely even be considered rock.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> I agree. Although they did touch on POPish songs from time to time, the vast majority of their output is not POP.


No, but the masterful arrangement on their pop hit, Still...You Turn Me On is very classically infuenced and quite impressive.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The Nice - America 
by Leonard Bernstein with sections from Dvořák's New World Symphony


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

One more for the road The Nice ... Karelia Suite Live 1969


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What about Renaissance? Very classically influenced pop. Ashes are Burning.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Not really "pop," except in the broadest sense of the term: Two of my all-time favorite records are *Genesis' Trick of the Tail* and *Wind & Wuthering*. I think both of these are very heavily influenced by classical music -- particularly through the influence of keyboardist Tony Banks and (to a lesser extent) guitarist Steve Hackett.

















Of course, *Yes* also had all sorts of classical touches -- and many other prog-rockers as well.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

neoshredder said:


> What about Renaissance? Very classically influenced pop. Ashes are Burning.


Yep. No doubt.

. . . .


----------

